# Best surface for all-weather turnout



## diddy (7 January 2016)

Hi all,

Further to my thread the other day about my handy turn-out yard, it could really use a new surface and I'm hoping someone can give me some inspiration.

The yard is about 40 feet by 20 feet (12x6 metres). At the moment it has some kind of hardcore base maybe topped by road planings. However, it was done years and years ago, so the surface has broken up and it's like a mix of light mud and small stones. It's hard to get all the poo and hay off the surface as it's so soft, and they also like to wee on it. It's really handy to have but is really stinky so I'd like to put a new surface down that is easier to clean.

Initially I was thinking of concreting it so it would look tidy and I could sweep it. However, I'm worried about them slipping. I have clean limestone topped by limestone dust on my turnout area in the field but this gets lots of hay mixed in and looks a mess also. Would road planings be the best bet? Or pea gravel or woodchip and just pick the hay out? Or could concrete work if I grit it when it's icy? I'm planning to do the work myself if that makes any difference - assuming it ever stops raining of course!

Any thoughts at all would be really helpful. 

Thank you!

Diddy. xxx


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 January 2016)

It's impossible to keep it pristine unless it's concrete.


----------



## only_me (7 January 2016)

If it's for a yard they can just walk around then I'd go concrete, but if you want it for actual turnout then I'd either go arena surface or woodchip mixed with plannings. 

It will never look pristine unless concrete so I wouldn't worry


----------



## applecart14 (7 January 2016)

only_me said:



			If it's for a yard they can just walk around then I'd go concrete, but if you want it for actual turnout then I'd either go arena surface or woodchip mixed with plannings. 

It will never look pristine unless concrete so I wouldn't worry 

Click to expand...

Woodchip is very dangerous when wet. Not only does it disintegrate very quickly, it is also extremely slippy, - image cantering a horse on decking and you will understand what I mean.  I think you would be better with builders sand to be honest.  Although it doesn't drain particuarly well, it is a firmer surface and does not 'give' like woodchip. Of course if you have money then you can beat the good old rubber surface but most people couldn't afford this for turnout, unless you are able to buy some that someone is taking of an exisiting menage at dirt cheap price.

Our sandpit is about 12 metes x 15 metres (each section) and there are two sectioned, split wiht electric fencing.  Each horse goes out for 2 hours in the winter, and in the spring they go out into the grass paddocks.  I much prefer this for my boy.  Not only is there no mud so you don't run the risk of slips, pulls and shoe loss, it is also cleaner, so your rugs and your horse stay cleaner for longer.  And no mud fever!


----------



## twiggy2 (7 January 2016)

road plannings are usually cheapest and create a pretty good safe surface.
rubber has too much 'spring' and can allow over extension of the joints leading to soft tissue injuries.
with sand of course you risk sand colics if you are feeding from the ground.
the best way to keep and area tidy is to only feed as much hay as they clear up and no more.
Pea shingle is great if not too deep but is a lot harder to keep clean and more expensive than road plannings


----------



## only_me (7 January 2016)

applecart14 said:



			Woodchip is very dangerous when wet. Not only does it disintegrate very quickly, it is also extremely slippy, - image cantering a horse on decking and you will understand what I mean.  I think you would be better with builders sand to be honest.  Although it doesn't drain particuarly well, it is a firmer surface and does not 'give' like woodchip. Of course if you have money then you can beat the good old rubber surface but most people couldn't afford this for turnout, unless you are able to buy some that someone is taking of an exisiting menage at dirt cheap price.

Our sandpit is about 12 metes x 15 metres (each section) and there are two sectioned, split wiht electric fencing.  Each horse goes out for 2 hours in the winter, and in the spring they go out into the grass paddocks.  I much prefer this for my boy.  Not only is there no mud so you don't run the risk of slips, pulls and shoe loss, it is also cleaner, so your rugs and your horse stay cleaner for longer.  And no mud fever!
		
Click to expand...

I've a woodchip turnout area mixed with plannings and I've never had a horse slip on it - plus it never freezes in winter which is a huge bonus. Sand does freeze (the arena is sand) so at least horse can get out. The woodchip/plannings works well, can get deep at times but is easily sorted with a fork or if I'm being very pernikity the leveler  

This is the turnout pen - it's not big but enough to stretch legs. Horse is 17h to get idea of size.






Close up of the surface (apologies for the horse in the way!)






Using photos to demonstrate as maybe what I have is not what you are picturing. Can honestly say I've never had a horse slip! It's v hard wearing as well.


----------



## diddy (7 January 2016)

Thanks for all your ideas, very helpful. Love the pics only_me (and thoughtful of horse to demonstrate how non-slip the area is!)

Reading through your replies, I think my problem is that what I see in my head is a pristine, swept up concrete yard. And I could have that for a few weeks in the summer when they're out 24/7. But the way we use the space most of the year is as a turnout, which really needs something softer underfoot.

I'm now thinking that I should be able to meet all the requirements for both me and the ponies. I'm thinking a concrete pad in front of the barn doors to satisfy my Need to Sweep. And then beyond that a proper turnout area with one of your suggested surfaces so the ponies can potter around all day.

Now we just need the rain to stop and I can get to work - thank you again! xxx


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 January 2016)

New:






6 months constant use (one horse the other isn't there all the time). Pick up dung twice a day and any hay. 







Will get you a torrential rain during winter pic later on!  It's a year in Feb since it was done and needs a top up of  road plannings in some areas. There over 64 tonnes on it.


----------



## DD265 (7 January 2016)

I was going to suggest a concrete bit for feeding and then a something-else for leg stretching


----------



## only_me (7 January 2016)

OP do you have a general concrete area for shoeing/grooming/washing? 

I've a small concrete yard in front of stables that horse basically lives in (i.e. Last night he appeared to only go into his stable once, and spent rest of time in the concrete yard bit) and the woodchip area is attached to the yard. I don't think I could cope with an entire woodchip area, would make everything so much harder! Not sure how farrier would cope either. Plus I'd never ever be able to keep his legs clean


----------



## jenz87 (7 January 2016)

Does anyone know how much road planings are, and also, what sort of quantity you used for your areas (size inc if poss). Did you put anything underneath as well? 
Also, am i miss understanding, doesnt road planings turn hard over time?

Thanks


----------



## diddy (7 January 2016)

Ooh more comments and pics fab, thank you! Yes, I do have a concrete area for the farrier etc. The yard adjoins a similar size barn, which has a concrete floor so no worries there. I have 3 ponies using this barn/yard space and it's not that big, otherwise I could probably fence it off into separate areas. I'm going to look into the different suggestions for surfaces and find out about renting a concrete mixer!


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 January 2016)

Water feature is new for 2016


----------



## Honey08 (7 January 2016)

We've got a hardstanding that is road planings on top of hardcore.  It leads onto a concrete yard.  The concrete is the only bit that freezes and worries me, so I certainly wouldn't concrete over the rest.  I believe that it's technically illegal to concrete on top of Tarmac as it reacts and can cause cancer (that's the official line we were told when we bought them!).

Our road planings have been at least 4 yrs, perhaps 5 yrs.  it has never set into Tarmac.  It has started to get a bit muddy although not to the extent of FW's (we regularly rake up hay and poo pick).  We are just going to spread another couple of layers of road planings on top in summer (ours is only used in winter unless we have a lame horse).  Our road planings cover a 15mx40m area.  We had two 20 ton lorry loads at £100/lorry.  But that was purchased from a company that was working in the area and needed somewhere to dump them. You can expect to pay double that if buying from a firm.

I think wood chip can be dangerous too.  Our riding club arena used to be wood chip and I've won a jumping competition on it once by being the only person whose horse didn't fall over on the jump off!  I wouldn't have it for a turnout pen ideally, although a small corner of it for them to roll in would be good.


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 January 2016)

Er, it's not muddy at all, it's wet due to the fact we've had torrential rain for about a month...  The surface is still sound and the water will drain as soon as it gets a chance.  The roads here are under several inches of water, there's no where for it to go.


----------



## Honey08 (7 January 2016)

Gosh I seem to offend you every time I comment nowadays!  I don't mean to. 

You're right, I notice it looks great on the other photo.  Ours does get mud slightly nowadays, but its older than yours.  We have never, ever had standing water on it so far, but ours looks a lot higher above the fields than yours.  We are also in a sodden, flooded area.


----------



## jenz87 (8 January 2016)

Re the price Honey08 mentioned. How much is the going rate, and where do you find it from. Ive looked everywhere and cant find any. Im in east Yorkshire.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 January 2016)

I would not use concrete if you want to use the area during snow and icy conditions .
I hope to build a turnout area in the better weather and I will use planeings they are safer in slippy conditions .
I also hope to provide the horses with a softer rolling area as it's not reasonable IMO to expect them to spend a lot of time without access to somewhere softer .
With planeing you will may well need to top up after a year of so after it has settled .
Usually cheapest way to get planeings is to watch for the highways getting ready to resurface roads near you and go and ask who is leading the planeings away and approach them so they can take them straight from the site to you this is the cheapest way to get them .


----------



## Peggs (8 January 2016)

Sorry diddy but I hope you don't mind me asking some questions on your thread! 

But do people find road plannings smell in hot weather? 

I was also looking at the crushed clam shell option has anyone else used these?


----------



## Goldenstar (9 January 2016)

Peggs said:



			Sorry diddy but I hope you don't mind me asking some questions on your thread! 

But do people find road plannings smell in hot weather? 

I was also looking at the crushed clam shell option has anyone else used these?
		
Click to expand...

They smell when they first go down if it's hot but it wears of in time .


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 January 2016)

Road planings are about 8/tonne delivered here compared to 12/tonne for hardcore. It comes from a local quarry and is called recycled type one when you phone up. 

You need to spread it immediately or it gets lumpy. 

Initially it's oily and does smell a bit, the horses have grey legs from it for a while as well. 

I have rubber matting in my shelter and also had some out in the paddock area however she doesn't bother about them now, initially she stood on them when she was asleep outside. Now her feet are so tough she isn't bothered. I put terram down which is a geotextile to prevent mud coming through. 

If I did it again I would excavate it and put rubble down then the planings but I needed it in a hurry and it's fine really. My yard is the same construction and I ended up with a wet hole in the middle due to turning the trailer on the same place all the time. Again it should have been dug out but it would have been an enormous task so I patched the area with more terram and dumped more road planings on top and it hasn't been a problem since. It's been down for 4 years with even more trailer traffic.


----------



## poiuytrewq (9 January 2016)

Mine (which is an absolute god send right now!) is road planings rolled flat then a good thick layer of woodchip. I've never *touch wood had one slip or fall either. It's easy to clean. In fact I have one living in it at the moment and I just poo pick it daily/2 daily. 
I then use a grass rake to level and get hay up. It's easy and much of the time looks tidy.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 January 2016)

Another high jacking the thread .
How big an area do those with a hard standing have and how many horses are you keeping on it ?
How have you provided wind breaks ?


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 January 2016)

About 18mx 6m for one very sedate horse and a large shelter which she only uses if it's windy. She lives out on it all year round, if I was just turning out for a few hours I don't think I would bother about wind unless very exposed. 

I did initially build it for more ponies however this one can't live on grass and she isn't interested in having house mates so they are on a lovely mud free hill elsewhere. I've had three ponies on it before with no issues, they got on well and with adlib hay there wasn't any problems with bullying.


----------



## Honey08 (9 January 2016)

Ours is about 60m x15m in an L shape.  Part of the L is the stables and yard, so they and the overhang provide shelter on three directions and there is a bank on the fourth side.  Ours was initially built for stacking 100 haylage bales on, then I realised it had more value as a turnout in our boggy land.  I have had two big horses on it for the past 4 or 5 yrs, this year we have a third.  There are pics of it in an album on my profile.  Haven't time to post more here just now.  We also have another 20x40 paddock next to it that they can go on and roll on and have a pick of grass.  They go out in the fields twice a week.


----------

